# Gentlemen's Pen



## Ernie Phelps (Jul 26, 2013)

Gentlemen's roller ball with Alabama Cherry burl cast with Resin. Blanks were finished with CA. Finished this one today, love working with the Cherry.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice job Ernie  Great job on the finish
Scott


----------



## Ernie Phelps (Jul 26, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Ernie  Great job on the finish
> Scott



Thanks


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice pen and beautiful wood.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks great from here Ernie.
Nice choice of components and plating to show off your work on a great looking piece of timber.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 27, 2013)

That's a great looking pen. Nice work.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 27, 2013)

Great pen choice to show off a great piece of timber. I was floored the first time I had to chunk up that huge drill bit for the cap. 

Keep them coming!



Scott (smile while you turn, its fun) B


----------



## robert421960 (Jul 27, 2013)

thats an awesome pen
i love me some cherry


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice piece of timber and it does go very well with that kit. Nice job with the finish as well. That is a keeper. Thanks for showing.


----------



## BarbS (Jul 30, 2013)

That's lovely. I don't see much resin in it; you've cast it beautifully.


----------

